# Any Albies?



## JeepNflyfshr4 (Feb 24, 2005)

Anyone seen any albies yet? Bonita? Spanish Macks ? Near the Sandy Hook Area ? Out in the boat yesterday flukin at Ambrose, TONS of bait, machine was RED with bait about 20-30 ft THICK! Didn't see anything on top. A few birds here and there, but that was it.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

I think you still have some time to go for them. 

The fat alberts usually don't appear till the end of September / beginning of October. I think their appearance coincides with and is dependent upon the sandeels' arrival.

As far as the others, this year has been a strange one though with the warm water temps so anything is possible. This far north Spanish are an uncommon catch from the beach. But I heard Wahoo were landed off Brick so who knows.


----------

